# Kirie Elite 30, 1984, just bought!!



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello all, Don and Beth here. We are very excited w/ our recent purchase of a Kirie Elite 30. Just the style and size we were looking for for our Oklahoma lakes. Would enjoy hearing info, ideas, and tales, from fellow Elite model owners. We did a lot of searching around and fell in love the the style and layout of this boat. Sailing her in a breath of air also was nice. Can't wait to get her rerigged, painted and new wood on deck and cockpit!!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Faster, delivery to our marina is on the 16th of Dec. brrrr. Oh well, time for some fun!!


----------

